# Audio Development W600neo and MM1 tweeters



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

A couple months ago I was looking for something shallow to put in my wife's 2013 Equinox. Even with 3/4" adapters, I was limited to 2.25" depth. I tried a few other shallow speakers in there but didn't like any of them. I contacted Emilios to see if he had anything that would work in there. He told me about the W600neo so I figured I would give them a shot since he has always done right by me. Luckily, they dropped right in the adapters I had in there from the previous speakers. Fired it up without changing anything else and was impressed already. Plugged in laptop and wiped tune clean to start over. I couldn't believe how much midbass I had out of a shallow driver. It was something I've never had in that car. I quickly found that I had some more sound deadening to do. After more dynamat, I finished tuning. Happy with the w600neo, I figured I would get some tweeters to go with them. I went with the open back MM1. Built small pods off of the factory tweeter grill in the pillars. Quick base tune and it is now a system that I enjoy almost as much as my car. As expected, the tweeter is amazing. Very little tuning needed on tweeters to achieve target response. I have crossover points at 65hz between mid and sub and 2500 between mid and tweeter, all 24 dB slopes. Rest of the system consists of Kenwood head unit (not sure which one), Helix dsp, Phoenix Gold ti2 1600.5, Sinfoni sub. Now that everything is nice and broke in, I need to do some fine tuning and would like to hit a few shows with it. These speakers turned the wife's grocery getter into something truly enjoyable. 
If you need a shallow midbass, the W600neo is something to look into. Listening to it, you'd never know it was only 1.75" deep. The tweeter lives up to the MM standard. This set was not cheap but I am extremely happy with them and consider it money well spent. Now I don't mind driving the wife's car anymore. I will post pics shortly.


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is the W600neo and a pic of it in the door after more dynamat.


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

MM1's and pillars


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great review. These speakers are really very good.


----------

